# Site Graffiti



## wifebeater

Wherever you visit, your following in the tracks of poetic and literary genius, so I got thinking and come on
Show us your favourites . . 






Somebody at Hellingley Killed the Gingerbread Man


----------



## Gangeox

Hellingley Girls apparently Love the cock[/QUOTE said:


> Note to self 'must visit hellingley'


----------



## Foxylady

I don't usually bother taking pics of graf, but I rather liked this one. Found at Crumlin Navigation Colliery, South Wales.
Sorry about the out-of-focus...last explore of the weekend meet and I was exhausted and shaking from the cold.


----------



## ricasso

wifebeater said:


> Wherever you visit, your following in the tracks of poetic and literary genius, so I got thinking and come on
> Show us your favourites . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody at Hellingley Killed the Gingerbread Man
> 
> 
> Strange, I dont recall posing for the first one?


----------



## Scruffyone

ricasso said:


> Strange, I dont recall posing for the first one?



Where did you get the little hat?


----------



## huggles

Sometimes even the stupid stuff can make me smile, if there's a small amount of thought gone into it.


Chesham Hospital

I liked this one!  I wonder if it was by one of the Hellingley Girls?





Taggin' the tags







Haperbury Hospital - appears to be the same people

Why are ghosts terrible at spelling? 







Now onto some nicer stuff

Power Court in Luton


----------



## Foxylady

Scruffyone said:


> Where did you get the little hat?



That gives new meaning to the old saying...get a hat, get ahead!


----------



## ricasso

Scruffyone said:


> Where did you get the little hat?



Its all a question of scale really


----------



## Scruffyone

ricasso said:


> Its all a question of scale really



Priceless


----------



## T-bar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/project_mayhem/sets/72157603299011422/


----------



## VWPowered

took this at Santa Pod Raceway


----------



## MaBs

^This one always tickles me  (In an old military "H" block by the way)


----------



## goodeavens

Recent explore, not so friendly


----------



## huggles

I know we shouldn't encourage defacing buildings. But... go and stick a "T" on the end of that.


----------



## ukmayhem

heres some tastefull ones from a sewagw works


----------



## zimbob

I like my older graff I gotta say...
















Atrocious pic, but hey, WW2 smutty graff FTW


----------



## Dr.Doo

Whittingham............i did look but didn't find it.


----------



## Melvin Faust

Welcome to Newcastle Quayside...










(old scanned pics - sorry for the poor quality!)


----------



## Sabtr

Oh dear Melvin. Made me laugh though!


----------



## Melvin Faust

That's OK by me - only posted them in the hope they'd make someone laugh! Newcastle Quayside used to be littered with derelict buildings like this. It's all been redeveloped now


----------



## Gangeox

Feast your eyse on these:


----------



## thirtyfootscrew

I've got some others somewhere but they're not up on Flickr (I'll post them here later after some uploading), for now here's one from Harperbury Hospital...





... and one from the Melton Mowbray War Memorial Hospital ...


----------



## UEP-Wales

Ok so I thought I would bring this thread back to life after a couple of sites I've been to have had some great work there (depending on how you look at it)

Some of these people are very talented I think though but here are a couple of my favs.


----------



## mookster

I'll get the 'rubbish but amusing' stuff out the way first

Sadly the only photo I have of my favourite bit of piss-poor graffiti - 'gay guys suck litterally' in an outbuilding at Fullers Earth





Chesham Hospital





Windrush Heights Hotel, and some very clear directions!





Merrydown Cider Factory





Hellingly





East Berkshire College





And now that's out the way, the good stuff....I could pick so many from Hellingly but I'll limit it to a few





















Fullers Earth, again a lot I could show but will limit to a few

















L&H Polymers (done very shortly after 9/11)





Pianoforte Factory









RAF Upper Heyford


----------



## PaulPowers




----------



## TeeJF

*For me it's got to be this priceless example of military wit and repartee from the Roman Empire. Roughly translated it says," B. Mure is thick"... it is carved into a door lintel in the Philae Temple at Aswan in Upper Egypt and dates to sometime between 30 BC and 619 AD. I took the pic back in 1989.* 






*But I love these modern gem at Lillesden Girls School, especially the blue and black one which is composed of dots of just two colours...*


----------



## sparky.

Brilliant this looks realy good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggbox

I really don't like seeing places defaced, but a couple of those 'artists' a properly talented.


----------



## UEP-Wales

eggbox said:


> I really don't like seeing places defaced, but a couple of those 'artists' a properly talented.



I agree Eggbox. Although it is a shame that they are doing it on some great places, where else can they do it? With the government and councils not providing places for these people to express their "art", derelict buildings are perfect for them.

The one of the person hanging themselves would have scared the hell out of me when I first looked inside the building though!


----------



## silentjax

*Better Than most*



Much better than your normal crap you see sprayed everywhere lol.
Nice to see some artistic graffiti in stead of the normal... someone loves cock or call for sex crap lol


----------



## silentjax

*Wow*

The last pic from TeeJF
quality bit of work got to be one of the best i have seen


----------



## silentjax

*Omg*



Gangeox said:


> Feast your eyse on these:



Wow I dont know if to call them ass holes for doing them or shake their hand????

No matter how much you have chavs graffiti......

There is some skill there


----------



## The Archivist

I've no problem with graffiti if it adds more to the site than it takes away.

Some of the examples on this thread are outstanding. These are a few of my favourites encountered on my travels:





On the wall of a disused convent. 





A friendly bear on the Larc LX 60s at Pound's Yard in Portsmouth





Happy garage found next to a recently-vacated care home in West Sussex. 





Laporte Earths

And some more amusing ones: 





Graffiti is 'intimerdating' - abandoned House near Horsham





A stark warning in the locker room at Cranleigh Brickworks/Steetley Chemicals





80s time-capsule at Nutbourne Brickworks


----------



## mookster

That Bear is the same artist who did the one on the rear of Hellingly's stage


----------



## TeeJF

...and how about these absolute beauties from Bradfield Water Works? I've just posted a full report in the Industrial section with lots more piccies...


----------



## The Archivist

Amazing!That shows real talent. I can't help thinking that someone must have been on some serious drugs to dream that lot up though...


----------



## UEP-Wales

The Archivist said:


> Amazing!That shows real talent. I can't help thinking that someone must have been on some serious drugs to dream that lot up though...



Maybe they went to the site that had very clear signs for crack and smack!


----------



## Pincheck

made me laugh


----------



## audi-adam

ok the monkey in torrington creamery is a good un, 






and this one in culmhead control tower makes me chuckle


----------



## Silent Hill

Some really cracking shots in this thread 

A few from Thorpe Marsh Power Station.


























​


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Some of the graffiti I've seen in places is outstanding! Some very good artists out there. On with a few that I've seen on my travels...

From Derby GNR Warehouse...




Eye See You! by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Lady by jessnphoto, on Flickr

...from Willington Power Station...




Graffiti by jessnphoto, on Flickr

...from the GNR Warehouse in Nottingham...




A Clockwork Orange by jessnphoto, on Flickr

....and from the outside of an abandoned factory in Burnley.









I Have A Dream by jessnphoto, on Flickr

This is only a selection from my flickr. For more, please go to - http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesstified/sets/72157626393562819/with/4725456935/. Thanks for looking


----------



## Silent Hill

^^ Ace stuff. Love the Clockwork Orange one. That was, and still is, a classic film


----------



## TeeJF

The Archivist said:


> I can't help thinking that someone must have been on some serious drugs to dream that lot up though...



You're telling me! I wonder where you get them from?


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Spiral Architect said:


> ^^ Ace stuff. Love the Clockwork Orange one. That was, and still is, a classic film


It's a great film. Not seen it in a while, actually! 
I _really_ hope no-one's graffitied over the Clockwork Orange one, that would not be cool.


----------



## mookster

Swung by RAF Bicester today, and the graffers have been in! Good quality stuff too not rubbish which is nice to see.


----------



## PROSNIPER

sorry just had to add my 2 pence worth 





* oh and incase anyone is thinking thats a dam good life like spray job im the one on the left


----------



## Judderman62

Few from me




















​


----------



## cogito




----------



## Priority 7

Some from various explores:

Nunns Mills











L&H Polymer






RAF Syerston


----------



## TeeJF

The part of the painting to the left is very realistic isn't it!


----------



## possessed

Here's a couple of mine, apologies for the photo quality:
A lift in Forest Mills, Nottingham:


----------



## Tumbleweed




----------



## mookster

Those are awesome! Best graffiti I've seen for a long time.

John Heath/Kingfield Heath Pen-makers in Birmingham has some pretty decent stuff as well. Makes up for it being totally buggered.


----------



## TeeJF

Here's some we spotted around Beelitz on our trips over in the autumn. I wonder if anyone agrees that German graf is VERY different to what you see in Britain? 

In the surgery building...
















In one of the female pavilions...






And finally, in a male pavilion - although it may or may not be graf, it's still an amazing painting on a wall!


----------



## dairylicked

It's not d.p but I'd love to find my pics of Hell's lane near Symmondsbury, loads of stuff carved into the sandstone with dates from 1870 if I remember correctly.


----------



## AgentTintin

There is this great bit of graffiti at Pumpherston Brickworks:



[/url] Graffiti by AgentTintin, on Flickr[/IMG]




Huge bit of Graffiti by AgentTintin, on Flickr


----------



## mookster

Some from Belgium.


----------



## TeeJF

I like "rich boys don't cry" very much!


----------



## oldscrote

I love the dog giving his opinion lower left hand side


----------



## jammy

Control tower RAF Ibsley Dorset 2013


----------

